

Qaddafi worth more than $200 billion - richest man in the world - dcaldwell
http://www.businessinsider.com/qaddafi-200-billion-richest-2011-10

======
benologist
Link should be to the actual article not Business Insider's summary.

[http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/world/la-fg-
kadafi-m...](http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/world/la-fg-kadafi-
money-20111022,0,5740812.story)

